# My experience with Walter Kelley.



## iceshrike (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Great experience with Walter Kelley.*

I agree. Great people!


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Great experience with Walter Kelley.*

the new management seems especially nice and customer-oriented. that attitude is contageous to staff.


----------



## Throttlebender (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Great experience with Walter Kelley.*

I flew into E Town last month and drove over there to buy some supplies. It was the first time I'd been and I was very impressed. Jane Burgess came out and gave us a tour of the grounds and facility, and was just simply kind and welcoming. All the rest of the staff where quick with a smile as well.


----------



## justjim (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Great experience with Walter Kelley.*

First time beek bough two new packages and three new hives they were great and the bees are doing great also.


----------



## johnhewitt09 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Great experience with Walter Kelley.*

Agreed. :thumbsup: I went up on April third and picked up my two packages. There were several people there that morning and I still feel like I got the personal treatment.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I've had wonderful experiences with Kelley's.

One thing I've noticed though, and it doesn't matter who I'm dealing with, but things don't always go well. And when they don't, MY attitude determines THEIR attitude. You get better results with honey, than with vinegar... Of course, one time or another in life you run into someone where neither honey nor vinegar works, and you want to reach for the roach poison...but your integrity and self worth enables you to simply walk away, and never deal with them again.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

I have never dealt with Walter Kelley, but have been looking to replace the company with whom I have been dealing. I shall give Walter Kelley a try.

Thanks for the information. 

Walt


----------



## conky (Mar 6, 2010)

They are very nice on the phone, and everything comes shipped well- but the website is horrible, if you buy large quantities you will have to order by phone. As an example, when ordering 50 or more frames your quantity discount won't show up online, same for boxes etc... So I just order by phone.


----------



## BigT (Mar 6, 2006)

I just got my 2010 order from Walter T Kelley today (5/20/10). Order was placed with them last friday (5/14/10). I started putting all the outter covers, bottom boards and frames together. As always, I swear they have the best woodware and my wife who seems to be a stickler with customer service even commented on how nice they were on the phone. She made the order for me this time as I was out of town. I used to order from four different companies for this and that now I mainly go to WTK. I dont order a lot . often but this order was over 750.00. My point is, it used to be that the 750.00 would have been broke up between two or three different companies before. WTK is really a great company to deal with. What won me over with them was two or three years ago I made an order and some of it was wrong. The customer service was outstanding. Also they send out a very good product.
Big T


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I have also had good experiences with Walter T Kelly, they have great frames. I recently put together 300 and didnt have a one split or bust out, they fit great too. I also ordered 3 queens from them, they all arrived alive with attendants and on time. The employees treat you great too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WavelandDrone (Apr 23, 2010)

I totally agree. I placed an order a few weeks ago and there was a mistake with my side bars. I got shallows instead of mediums. When I called them they were very helpful and sent out the right parts with a return shipping labe for the wrong parts. I am a first year beek and people like this makes it very enjoyable to get started. They have won my loyalty. The Quality was excellent as well!:applause:


----------



## BradW (Mar 15, 2010)

Have to echo your experience with them as well. I ordered a queen week before last, and they told me it would ship out Thursday and should arrive on Saturday. When I arrived home Thursday, I had a healthy queen with 4 attendants waiting on me, and they were mailed out Tuesday, two days early. I was pretty impressed compared to a few other places I tried to order from where my orders never seemed to ship till I ended up cancelling them.


----------



## 2Tall (Apr 18, 2010)

I also have had great service from them even during the busy season , received my products very quick.Some of the others I have tried always seem to take two weeks or much longer.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

Ala beekeepers assoc. is having their meeting this week-end.2 people in our club said they were getting stuff from Kelley.3weeks ago I called Kelley&wanted to place an order for 100frames&foundation to be delivered to the meeting[save $60 in shipping].They told me they weren't gonna get supplies there.I called the member who told me they were&he said he had placed an order&was supposed to pick-up there.I called Kelley back&got a different lady who told me my friend was mistaken&that Rossman was gonna be there.Yesterday my friend showed me his invoice from Kelley.I called Kelley this morning&asked if they were gonna be there&she said yes.I told her I had called them 2times&was told both times they weren't gonna be there&it cost me $60 that could have been used elsewhere[buying the wood to build the boxes for those frames]&I felt my next order should be free shipping or compensated some way&she hung up on me.I didn't get irate,loud,or disrespectful.Was gonna save that for the person I anticipated her to transfer me to.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Due to hosting the Kentucky State Beekeeping Associations annual field day here at our facilities in Clarkson, (300 plus beekeepers) we are unable to attend the Alabama beekeepers association picnic this weekend. We love and appreciate our Alabama beekeepers who help to support us through the year. Being that we can't attend the meeting we took orders for Alabama for the last couple of weeks and yesterday we loaded up our trailer and drove half way down and transferred these orders to Lonnie Funderburg who had driven up to receive them. Lonnie will bring these to the picnic. When you called originally you asked if we were going the picnic you were told by the rep that we were not and this is true. (Perhaps our staff could have been better informed of the arrangement.) Had the Alabama beekeepers association communicated with it's members about this arrangement? Are you a member? I spoke to the woman you had talked to you yesterday to get the story from her. She would never, ever, hang up on a customer. You had called after our trailer had left and there was no way to include your order. I'm sorry you were not able to take advantage of this oppurtunity. We will once again be offering free shipping around Thanksgiving, please watch for future announcements. If you would like to discuss this further, our CEO will be happy to talk to you. Also, if you were going to order 100 deep frames and foundation to match, your shipping charges would come to $45.88


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just had a nice experience with this company. They were out of a product that I had on my order, called to see if I wanted to wait on it... allowed me to change to another similar product with NO HASSLE. I've ordered from them a couple of times now and really like their customer service. :applause: Now if they could just get their web site to be more user friendly


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

you are right,the shipping was only $40.Only $40 unnecessarily spent,especially in this economy &me being self-employed in the construction trade&4mouths to feed.Not to mention I called TWICE.Hung-up on or disconnected,whatever you want to call it while I'm talking&suddenly get a dialtone.I've dealt with Kelley a lot,going in on orders with other people&my own.I'm very impressed with your top load[new] frame&know I've talked 4people into trying&placing 2nd orders for more.1uh-oh wipes out a lot of attaboys,this situation pissed me off&I let it be known.Again,ESPECIALLY after calling twice.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

We have tried to locate you in our database so we can contact you. We are not coming up with anyone with the last name Baldwin among our Alabama customers. If you could contact us we will see if there is something we can do. Thank You.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I ordered from Kelly a while ago. My order had 10 frame and 8 frame components in it. The lady taking my order over the phone was very carefull to keep it straight, reading it back to me for confirmation. Before shipping, the warehouse called me to verify all parts of the order. I really appriciated this attention to detail. I will continue to give them my business.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

The website is horrible,So I just order by phone. Customer service even commented 




Bee HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Old Buzzard (Aug 7, 2004)

I have ordered from Kelley's since back in the day when if you mailed in an order and over paid you would get a refund check signed by Walter T. Kelley himself. My wife is the primary feed mixer, and chief bottler of the honey but the bees themselves, and equipment are my things to manage. My wife did know that that my Late Father and I had an electric uncapping knife that inadvertently had gotten mixed in with some of my Father's equipment that was sold at auction. She endeavored to get me another as a surprise Christmas present. She knew I ordered from Kelley, so she called them explained what she was doing and they helped her make a selection. She told me about her experience after I opened it Christmas day. I don't know what the entire conversation consisted of, but if she sees me looking at another bee catalog, she will say order from Kelley's. I order from Kelley's.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Old Buzzard said:


> I have ordered from Kelley's since back in the day when if you mailed in an order and over paid you would get a refund check signed by Walter T. Kelley himself.


I have got in some of there checks or posted stamps :doh:



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

Every piece of equipment that I own is from kelly they have always been excellent on service. on the few occasions that they have made a mistake they have always made it right. there have been some occasions where I made a mistake and said crap i screwed up and they have made it right so I can not say enough good things about them.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mr. Baldwin, sorry to hear about your experience with Kelly's. Reading the thread, I noted they offered to talk with you. I hope you take them up and let us know how things go for you. 
For me they have been outstanding folks, I always reccommend them to new beeks. A joy talking to and working with. Shipping has always been A+ for me. Some of the other companies have gotten so big, they lost that family run appeal that is so special about Kelly's.

Yes, they said they are going to work on their web site. We have had that discussion before. I, like some, call, because I enjoy talking to a real person instead of getting phone promps. A business that is so large to use phone promps will not have my business. 

Heck, I just spoke to Laura Weaver, what a pleasure that was. I will continue to spend thousands for that personal service. Money well spent.

Business owners, take heed!

Kind regards


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

Bee removal really takes a toll on our bee suits. We order all our suits from Kelley's. Great personal service in that wonderful K-tucky accent. Now, fi only they can get a suit that actually fits my 6'7" tootall frame : )


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I have ordered from several different suppliers over the last few years(small stuff usually) I would say they have the best woodenware (frames and hive bodies) I was especially pleased with their foundationless frames and 8 frame hive bodies. Kelleys it is from now on :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have ordered online - no problems so far..


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Jim 134 said:


> The website is horrible,So I just order by phone. Customer service even commented
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy do we have a suprise for you!
Coming very soon!


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

*Buy American*, Buy *Walter T. Kelley*. Just a quick story. I have ordered most everything from Kelley except small cell plastic frames [and they don't have them], I order those from Mann Lake Ltd. which also has excellent service. I ordered labels earlier this year and on the print order did not have the wt. printed on the bottom the label. Hmmm, during the busy time of the year, I got a call from Kelley bee asking if I wanted the ounces printed so I only had to write in the weight number but not the word 'ozs.'. I thanked her and my order was changed. I received the labels, but uh oh the order was as I originally ordered. I called them, and they said they would have the corrected labels mailed ASAP. I thought about it about 5 minutes, and thought :doh: THIS IS CRAZY, they were going to replace those labels when the mistake was mine in the first place. I just figured I was happy with the labels originally ordered, called them back and cancelled the replacement order. After all, how much more work can it be writing the oz. along with the number of the weight. 

I was thankful for the thought, but GIVE ME A BREAK, they have to make a living just like me. 

Much of Kelley's merchandise is made by Kelley, or other Americans, yet they are competitive in price while excelling in quality. Obviously, you can see from the postings here the effort that they must be making to have a reputation for customer service. I also did business with them back during the late 70's early 80's till I quit when honey price got so low. They didn't quit, they weathered the storm.

KIndest Regards with my respect and gratitude towards Walter T. Kelley, my long distance neighbor.
Danny Unger


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

placed an order had debt card problems, couldn't go to the bank to fix the problem till the next day. Called at noon the next day,got my order by 9 am the next day. look at the invoce was shipped the day I ordered. :thumbsup::thumbsup: from me.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright,got a call from Kelley yesterday.Sorry I didn't post yesterday,but I got 2 swarms,a cut-out ,&checked out another cut-out so I guess they won't mind.They offered free shipping on my next purchase,which in all fairness I explained might not behoove them.My next purchase,hopefully, will be a wax separator&capping melter.They gave me a credit for actual shipping costs towards my next purchase.End result...I'm happy....they're happy...life is good....so is the honey made on the new style Kelley frames


----------

